# X freezes system when exiting or starting for second time (Radeon HD5770)



## CaptainHayashi (Jun 28, 2012)

On FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE amd64 (GENERIC kernel), xf86-video-ati-6.14.3_1, xorg-server-1.7.7_5,1 and hal-0.5.14_19, Xorg freezes the system with a blank screen whenever I exit it (from within itself) or start it for a second time after killing it in a virtual console, but is otherwise stable.

I'm currently using gnome2 and gdm, but this occurs with xfce4 with gdm and twm with no display manager.  I'm currently not using an xorg.conf; I've tried creating one with *Xorg -configure* and then disabling DRI and HAL autodetection with it, but to no avail.

There doesn't appear to be anything in Xorg.0.log about this, nor have I seen anything else of interest in the logs I've looked at.

The current Xorg.0.log has been uploaded to http://pastebin.com/guUNfXN6.  The only notable errors appear to be for DRI and acceleration, which I assume are to be expected.

`# pciconf-lv`

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x82d31043 chip=0x2e208086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x82d31043 chip=0x2e218086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
uhci0@pci0:0:26:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x82d41043 chip=0x3a378086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:26:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x82d41043 chip=0x3a388086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci2@pci0:0:26:2:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x82d41043 chip=0x3a398086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:26:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x82d41043 chip=0x3a3c8086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
hdac1@pci0:0:27:0:	class=0x040300 card=0x83111043 chip=0x3a3e8086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x82d41043 chip=0x3a408086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib10@pci0:0:28:4:	class=0x060400 card=0x82d41043 chip=0x3a488086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Root Port 5'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
uhci3@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x82d41043 chip=0x3a348086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci4@pci0:0:29:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x82d41043 chip=0x3a358086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci5@pci0:0:29:2:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x82d41043 chip=0x3a368086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci1@pci0:0:29:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x82d41043 chip=0x3a3a8086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib11@pci0:0:30:0:	class=0x060401 card=0x82d41043 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0x90 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x82d41043 chip=0x3a168086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
ahci1@pci0:0:31:2:	class=0x010601 card=0x82d41043 chip=0x3a228086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
none0@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x82d41043 chip=0x3a308086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x29901682 chip=0x68b81002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
hdac0@pci0:1:0:1:	class=0x040300 card=0xaa581682 chip=0xaa581002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'Juniper HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5700 Series]'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib3@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x802d111d rev=0x0d hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Integrated Device Technology, Inc.'
    device     = 'PES16T7 PCI Express Switch'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:4:1:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x802d111d rev=0x0d hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Integrated Device Technology, Inc.'
    device     = 'PES16T7 PCI Express Switch'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:4:2:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x802d111d rev=0x0d hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Integrated Device Technology, Inc.'
    device     = 'PES16T7 PCI Express Switch'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib6@pci0:4:3:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x802d111d rev=0x0d hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Integrated Device Technology, Inc.'
    device     = 'PES16T7 PCI Express Switch'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib7@pci0:4:4:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x802d111d rev=0x0d hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Integrated Device Technology, Inc.'
    device     = 'PES16T7 PCI Express Switch'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib8@pci0:4:5:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x802d111d rev=0x0d hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Integrated Device Technology, Inc.'
    device     = 'PES16T7 PCI Express Switch'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib9@pci0:4:6:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x802d111d rev=0x0d hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Integrated Device Technology, Inc.'
    device     = 'PES16T7 PCI Express Switch'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
mskc0@pci0:6:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x81f81043 chip=0x436411ab rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Technology Group Ltd.'
    device     = '88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
mskc1@pci0:7:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x81f81043 chip=0x436411ab rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Technology Group Ltd.'
    device     = '88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
mskc2@pci0:8:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x81f81043 chip=0x436411ab rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Technology Group Ltd.'
    device     = '88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
mskc3@pci0:9:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x81f81043 chip=0x436411ab rev=0x12 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Technology Group Ltd.'
    device     = '88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
atapci0@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x01018f card=0x82121043 chip=0x612111ab rev=0xb1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Technology Group Ltd.'
    device     = '88SE6121 SATA II Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
emu10kx0@pci0:11:0:0:	class=0x040100 card=0x20021102 chip=0x00041102 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Creative Labs'
    device     = 'SB Audigy'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = audio
none1@pci0:11:0:1:	class=0x098000 card=0x00401102 chip=0x70031102 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Creative Labs'
    device     = 'SB Audigy Game Port'
    class      = input device
fwohci0@pci0:11:0:2:	class=0x0c0010 card=0x00101102 chip=0x40011102 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Creative Labs'
    device     = 'SB Audigy FireWire Port'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = FireWire
fwohci1@pci0:11:3:0:	class=0x0c0010 card=0x82941043 chip=0x581111c1 rev=0x70 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Agere Systems'
    device     = 'FW322/323'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = FireWire
```

`$ cat /etc/rc.conf`

```
hostname="ragnarok"
keymap="uk.iso.kbd"
ifconfig_msk3="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"

hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"

gdm_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES"
rsyncd_enable="YES"
```

`$ cat /boot/loader.conf`

```
snd_emu10kx_load="YES"
```

I've scouted around the forum and this seems to be a common recurring problem with ATI, but I haven't been able to see any evidence that anyone ever managed to get it working.  I'm probably tempting fate by using a 5xxx series card, though.


----------

